# Some girls are such attention hogs!



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well she kept posing for me tonight so I broke down and snapped a couple:


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey ! Shes a nice Lady !!!

played with one of your shots a bit , trying to bring out the true color. Hope you dont mind


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Do me a favor and do it with the rest haha, it was through the glass


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Sure no problem , I scratch your back you scratch mine? How about sending me a few of those beauties !!! lol


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

We'll see what happens if they all start cranking out the rugrats


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Well then I'll be keeping the fingers crossed

Absolutly beautiful frogs you got there !


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, even the photos you enhanced don't really do them justice - bright yellow spots with fire-orange heads


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I tried lol

And Im sure no photo would ever do them justice to seeing them in person


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah you made the pics 100% better but rushed pics with a regular digital camera through glass can only be helped so much


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Hey Chris you got those Histos clean and in their viv??


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

jeffr said:


> Hey Chris you got those Histos clean and in their viv??


Yeah treatments worked and they tested clean - there's only a pair that I put in that corner one that you saw (I kind of rebuilt and replanted it since you saw it, it was just growing out plants then), I'm still building the other one for the rest of them


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah treatments worked and they tested clean - there's only a pair that I put in that corner one that you saw (I kind of rebuilt and replanted it since you saw it, it was just growing out plants then), I'm still building the other one for the rest of them



Nice, how many did you have again? 4 or 5?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

jeffr said:


> Nice, how many did you have again? 4 or 5?


Of that morph, another pair (hopefully haha)


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

lol, good luck


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

nice chris


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Chris,

glad to see they came through OK! She really is a 'looker'!

I'll PM you to get some info on their 'environment' in a couple of months when they've had a chance to settle in.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Beauties! I agree photos don't really do them justice. How bold are yours chris? Mine have gotten better, but they still seem a little skittish.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I would say individual personalities, that one there is always out, others may hide unless they're looking for food, others come out for no reason and then will hide for no reason, as with most egg feeders a big well planted tank probably helps, my Litas are extremely bold though (they're a lot bigger than the redheads too)


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> I would say individual personalities, that one there is always out, others may hide unless they're looking for food, others come out for no reason and then will hide for no reason, as with most egg feeders a big well planted tank probably helps, my Litas are extremely bold though (they're a lot bigger than the redheads too)


Im pretty happy in the past month mine seem to have a lot more active periods. They also stay out longer after feeding, but they are pretty good at hiding when they don't want to be seen.

Would you say your RH's full grown yet? How much larger are your litas?


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

awesome! shes cracking!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

AlexRible said:


> Im pretty happy in the past month mine seem to have a lot more active periods. They also stay out longer after feeding, but they are pretty good at hiding when they don't want to be seen.
> 
> Would you say your RH's full grown yet? How much larger are your litas?


No they're not all full grown yet but one of the smaller ones has called, the Litas are definitely a lot bigger than the adult redheads I saw


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Man, people with Histris always make me jealous! Those are absolutely beautiful. The redhead histrionica morph has always been my favorite. 
Do you have any videos of them?

Thanks for the pics and good luck with them!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, no action clips just yet but sooner or later I will when I catch them doing something cool (hopefully with each other )


----------



## chelleching (Mar 31, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Thanks, no action clips just yet but sooner or later I will when I catch them doing something cool (hopefully with each other )


Now that you gotta post here  gorgeous frog! Thanks for posting them


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

frogandtoad said:


> Man, people with Histris always make me jealous! Those are absolutely beautiful. The redhead histrionica morph has always been my favorite.
> Do you have any videos of them?
> 
> Thanks for the pics and good luck with them!


Andrew, is that an Anchicaya on your avatar?


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah it's an Anchicaya. Too bad I don't actually have any. The picture was taken by wildlife photographer Thomas Marent. His photos of frogs are spectacular. Look up his book "Frog" if you haven't already.

How are your Anchicaya doing by the way?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't get the Anchicayas, I got the Redheads instead, the pics of those I posted in another thread were pics of frogs that someone was trying to sell me, I was talking to someone in Europe who has a breeding pair and told me that they're like 5 cm long, tinc sized


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, Ok. I thought those were yours for some reason . Either way, both morphs are outstanding. 
Heck, EVERY Histri morph is outstanding! Just my humble opinion.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

What morph are these beauties?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

markbudde said:


> What morph are these beauties?


Redhead Histrionicus


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Redhead Histrionicus


But their heads look yellow...

Maybe the fact that I'm colorblind doesn't help.
-Mark


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

markbudde said:


> But their heads look yellow...
> 
> Maybe the fact that I'm colorblind doesn't help.
> -Mark


Yeah that could be a hindrance huh  I noticed the bright orange doesn't come out well without a flash and especially through the glass without flash but Nathan's fixing it brought it out a little more, something else I noticed is that the more reticulated ones' heads are a lot more orange than the larger spotted ones - that one is one of my larger spotted ones


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

These are fantastic. I only have the Litas and agree they are quite bold. Chris, did you get a pair of the Litas or all males like almost everyone?

You say you have 4 total of this morph? Thats great. Hopefully you get some production out of them.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah you know the deal with the Litas, I'm working on it though


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a different one not through the glass, with and without flash:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frogs Chris!!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

So are these from an import or a breeding program? Did you mention that already?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Imports, and at least as far as I'm concerned breeding program now


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I just drooled on my keyboard


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

ChrisK said:


> Imports, and at least as far as I'm concerned breeding program now


Well thats awesome. Good luck man. It would be fantastic to see this happen for you and for the hobby.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh yeah... Some full tank shots please.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

OK here ya go, pics suck and they're not at all grown in yet - there's pretty much a bunch of cuttings in these that were bleached a day or two before I put them in so they're going through the foliage dying/growing new ones phase before they grow in, both with clay mineral soil (Matt's recipe)


44 gallon corner hexagon:



















24*18*18 exo terra, a little small for my taste but it's what I had on hand:


----------



## hankat (Dec 31, 2009)

Newbie here.... what brom is that in the original pic?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Can you post a link to matts soil reciepe . . . or shoot me a pm with it?

Going to start the red glact viv soon and might be interesting to use this method.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

hankat said:


> Newbie here.... what brom is that in the original pic?


vriesea splendens


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

nathan said:


> Can you post a link to matts soil reciepe . . . or shoot me a pm with it?
> 
> Going to start the red glact viv soon and might be interesting to use this method.


Yeah read through the whole thread though, you probably want to get some type of UVB passing lid if you use it - and just using straight SOlacryl might warp

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...ead-post211979.html?highlight=soil#post211979


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking good. It will be great once all grown in. Or are these shots from when first setup?

I never liked that brom for terrariums. Its just so big not to mention its already on its way out b/c its about to bloom. Have you ever thought of using a Neo. compacta or any of its many hybrids? It would be better suited to your vivs.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

No those are shots from yesterday, yeah those were the only suitable sized broms I had on hand - they really like them cuz they can get down deep in the big leaves. I was thinking, could I cut the leaves down to maybe half the length to make them "smaller"? Do pups come out of those blooms, or is that just about it?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

pups will come out of the lower axils. I had a splendens like that last 2 years in my leu viv, then the main one began melting, so I took it out and removed the pups. The leucs really loved it though, all would sleep in it, and lay egs on it.
There are definitely some neos every bit as good. My mocha mint has big big axils and holds lots of h2o


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

With certain Neos, you could get WAY more real estate/surface area with the same or similarly sized plant and you don't have to worry about the inflorescence knocking the lid off. 

Neo. chlorosticta Best Clone, smaller growing Neo. Ninja hybrids and smaller sized Neo. compacta hybrids are just a few. I would suggest Neo. compacta Small Form but its a bit too small for these sized egg feeders. My Lita pays them no attention but he sleeps in and calls from the Neo. chlorosticta Best Clone.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> With certain Neos, you could get WAY more real estate/surface area with the same or similarly sized plant and you don't have to worry about the inflorescence knocking the lid off.
> 
> Neo. chlorosticta Best Clone, smaller growing Neo. Ninja hybrids and smaller sized Neo. compacta hybrids are just a few. I would suggest Neo. compacta Small Form but its a bit too small for these sized egg feeders. My Lita pays them no attention but he sleeps in and calls from the Neo. chlorosticta Best Clone.


Yeah probably after a while they'll get replaced by the bigger neos, do you think the idea of cutting the leaves on the vrieseas down by maybe half would work in the meantime though?


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's a site for you. This guy uses vriesea splendens broms quite a bit with egg feeders. 

Eriks-Frogs

Some of his broms have the ends of the leaves cut down. 

He has so many nice morphs of Histri's!  Something must be working for him!

Keep trying new things and hopefully one day you will have breeding success with them. Good luck!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

frogandtoad said:


> Here's a site for you. This guy uses vriesea splendens broms quite a bit with egg feeders.
> 
> Eriks-Frogs
> 
> ...


Yeah I actually talk to that dude a lot, I should ask him how they hold up when he cuts them down


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

In general, cutting the leaves down won't kill the plant so long as you leave enough behind for the plant to feed itself (via photosynthesis). It also coincidentally triggers some broms to pup.

Those guys probably use Vrieseas b/c they are much easier to obtain over there. From what I understand, Neo variety is almost non existent in EU.

Use whatever works.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> In general, cutting the leaves down won't kill the plant so long as you leave enough behind for the plant to feed itself (via photosynthesis). It also coincidentally triggers some broms to pup.
> 
> Those guys probably use Vrieseas b/c they are much easier to obtain over there. From what I understand, Neo variety is almost non existent in EU.
> 
> Use whatever works.


Hi Antone,
Neo's are pretty easy to source both here in the UK and in the EU. I can think of at least ten varieties of neo that are available.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mworks said:


> Hi Antone,
> Neo's are pretty easy to source both here in the UK and in the EU. I can think of at least ten varieties of neo that are available.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


Lemme just put that into perspective for you...

I have access to literally 1000+ varieties of Neoregelia alone. Thats what I meant. You guys have them over there, just not the variety we do from what I hear (I have a few friends on that side of the pond).

Vriesea and Guzmania are grown commercially there so are much easier to obtain. The climate in general is not good for Neos b/c they don't produce flowers that reach out of the plant so they need lots of light to produce good colors which is harder to obtain there.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> In general, cutting the leaves down won't kill the plant so long as you leave enough behind for the plant to feed itself (via photosynthesis). It also coincidentally triggers some broms to pup.


Yeah I'm probably gonna try cutting them down a little - also, do you think cutting the flower in the middle off would help or harm them at all? It just has too much weight and is "helping" them tilt


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

cut it. The main plant will still last at least several more months until it has some decent sized pups


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

They are now cut! Seem to be holding up pretty well.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, its fine. Doesn't harm it. Keep us posted on how the froggies do!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe woohoo? Didn't really hear about too many successful single-egg clutches from histrionicus but hopefully they're getting on the right track -


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you !


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

First of many - hopefully!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Maybe woohoo? Didn't really hear about too many successful single-egg clutches from histrionicus but hopefully they're getting on the right track -




Nice Chris! Hey it's a start!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

These are in the other tank (corner tank) that the first frog in this thread is in, dunno if they're good or not but at least they're trying -


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

NICE!  Now get those to froglet stage!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

That will be up to them


----------



## 1210 (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow be nice to see them develop!! keep us informed  i picked up mine on saturday...


----------

